# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Seafood Extravaganza

## MIke R

got my hands on some lobsters, scallops, clams, mussels and some beautiful looking thick cut Cod loins yesterday when I was on the Cape...lobsters were lobster salad for lunch

 tonight..steaming up the clams and mussels in garlic olive oil, butter, white wine, lemon, and fresh tarragon sprigs....

made some stuffed scallops

and the cod is too good looking to do anything but bake them in butter,white wine, lemon and dill...


 

this is called the "captains cut" up here..prime loin pieces with 25 cent piece flakes when it comes out of the oven

 


stuffed scallops...chopped scallop meat...onions..celery..bread crumbs...pancetta..hot sauce and lemon baked in the scallop shell

----------


## KevinS

Good score!

----------


## andynap

Are you stuffing scallops in the shell- otherwise how do you stuff a scallop.

----------


## MIke R

> Are you stuffing scallops in the shell- otherwise how do you stuff a scallop.




yes... thats a shell in the photo

----------


## JEK

stuffies

----------


## MIke R

amen.......

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Andynap
> 
> Are you stuffing scallops in the shell- otherwise how do you stuff a scallop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes... thats a shell in the photo




Ah-I didn't read the caption. We don't get scallops in the shell here

----------


## MIke R

I got em direct from the scalloper....in the shell...so fresh you can eat em raw...which I did while shucking/preparing them...LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Swanky stuffies.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I was already steaming the clams so I didn't want to be redundant... so thats what I did with the scallops ..it was  either going to be that or grilled scallops ka bobs

I do prefer clam stuffies to scallops though

----------


## NHDiane

Looks wonderful...some of my favorite foods!  I gotta get me some of those littlenecks

----------


## amyb

Great at home cooking photos, Mike. Bon appetit!

----------


## Petri

Wow!


We don't get that type of seafood fresh here.  In fact the logistics just aren't there for our local fish either -- just recently a restaurant cook said that they'll fly in fresh fish faster from Portugal than what's available locally.  Fishermen are a dying breed and the only way to get fresh fish is to fish yourself.

----------


## MIke R

> Wow!
> 
> 
> We don't get that type of seafood fresh here.  In fact the logistics just aren't there for our local fish either -- just recently a restaurant cook said that they'll fly in fresh fish faster from Portugal than what's available locally.  Fishermen are a dying breed and the only way to get fresh fish is to fish yourself.



thats very sad to hear from a coastal country....not the case here...yet...for now I can get as much as I want whenever I want, right off the boats....but in fairness, I am an insider and thats a perk which comes with that...I cannot imagine a world of having to go to the supermarket for seafood which is basically unknown in its age and its source....spoiled I guess...

----------


## andynap

So you don't eat fish at home if you don't get it from PTown or similar?

----------


## MIke R

no.....

but the pipeline of supply is good and its fairly steady even in the winter...lots of these fishing dudes are skiers...once the snow flies they all come up with boxes of seafood in exchange for ski passes.......

if I do not see anyone from the Cape just before Christmas, I run down to Portsmouth that week and visit a friend of mine who trawls for codfish and haddock and we trade fish/clams/lobsters for stuff from our shops.....

----------


## MIke R

plus I keep my traps in the water all year round and the guy who tends  them in the winter can have all the catch, with the deal that when and if I really need some, he throws them in a box with dry ice and ships them to me

----------


## andynap

Well I trust my fish store- everything is marked as to date and source otherwise I would never eat fish. Wegmans and Whole Foods is pretty good too.

----------


## Petri

> thats very sad to hear from a coastal country....not the case here...yet...for now I can get as much as I want whenever I want, right off the boats....but in fairness, I am an insider and thats a perk which comes with that...I cannot imagine a world of having to go to the supermarket for seafood which is basically unknown in its age and its source....spoiled I guess...



Yes, it's very sad.  There are just ~800 fishermen left on the sea (~120 million kg) and 250+ on the lakes (~4 million kg).  But from the sea it's almost exclusively baltic herring and sprat.  Both are bulk fish.

The best place to get good, fresh fish here is to visit a city or town next to a lake area.

----------


## MIke R

> Well I trust my fish store- everything is marked as to date and source otherwise I would never eat fish. Wegmans and Whole Foods is pretty good too.



it was rough in Colorado.....I caught and ate a lot of trout.....but finally I ran into a guy  in Breckenridge who  owned and operated trawlers in Alaska...and I started my own sales deal in school with him...I took enough orders for codfish, halibut, and salmon from school staff that the amount of fish purchased was high enough to justify him overnight shipping to the school..
otherwise there were no options that I was interested in

----------


## Grey

MikeR, do you have a favorite recipe for salmon?  I try to eat it at least once a week.

----------


## andynap

Mike doesn't eat salmon- it's not local. :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

are you kidding me??...landlocked salmon are everywhere here..I catch em whenever I can..

Grey...very simple for me....on the grill...squeeze of lemon over the fish, dill, brush some olive oil, salt and pepper...capers...hot hot grill...in and out quick....or I smoke it in my smoker and make salmon pinwheels with dilled cream cheese with chopped chives

----------


## JEK

Don't try to f with Mike's fish karma. Can't be done.

----------


## MIke R

you know it......  :cool:

----------


## Rosemary

Pinwheels?  Good on you.  I haven't the time, though they sound good.

----------


## andynap

> MikeR, do you have a favorite recipe for salmon?  I try to eat it at least once a week.




In the winter I saute it in some olive oil and butter on high heat for about 1 minute each side and finish it in the oven at 400 for 3 more minutes. I use a teriyaki sauce to finish it.

----------


## Dennis

I've been making this alot when Lisa travels. She hates salmon...cooked salmon...loves smoked salmon which I hate...

----------


## MIke R

> In the winter I saute it in some olive oil and butter on high heat for about 1 minute each side and finish it in the oven at 400 for 3 more minutes. I use a teriyaki sauce to finish it.



sounds good to me

----------


## MIke R

> Pinwheels?  Good on you.  I haven't the time, though they sound good.



they are very good...I do big pinwheels if its the main dish and I do small pinwheels if I am doing it as an app...I smoke my salmon in applewood and maple and it imparts an amazing flavor to it


by the way your suggestion of a boat name is one of the leading candidates...they tweaked it a little to "l'auberge du nord"...

I am going for "tub 4 tree" which is a Select reference....LOL

----------


## Rosemary

4 tree  is dear.  All good.  Fun to think about.

----------


## Petri

> very simple for me....on the grill...squeeze of lemon over the fish, dill, brush some olive oil, salt and pepper...capers...hot hot grill...in and out quick....or I smoke it in my smoker and make salmon pinwheels with dilled cream cheese with chopped chives



Ok, you just convinced me to drop by at the local grocery store today which is one of the very few places with decent fish :)  We'll leave the dill out.

----------


## Grey

Thanks for the salmon recipes, guys.

----------


## JEK

Another one. Requires a BGE. I skip all the fancy stuff and use olive oil and some Dizzy Dust. Impossible to overcook or dry out.

Cedar-Planked Salmon with Honey Glaze
From The Big Green Egg® Cookbook
 
Ingredients
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
½ cup Dijon mustard
¼ cup honey
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
2 teaspoons grated orange zest
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme plus extra for garnish
4 (7-ounce) salmon fillets, skin on
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Equipment: 2 cedar planks
Set the EGG for direct cooking.
Preheat the EGG to 400°F/204°C.
Place the cedar planks in a pan, cover with water, and let soak for 1 hour.
Whisk the mustard, honey, balsamic vinegar, orange zest, and 1 teaspoon thyme together in a small bowl.
Place the cedar planks on the grid, close the lid of the EGG, and preheat for 3 minutes. Open the lid and turn the planks over, brush them with the olive oil, and place 2 salmon fillets on each plank. Season the salmon with salt and pepper and brush generously with the honey glaze. Close the lid of the EGG. Cook the salmon for 12 to 15 minutes for medium.
Remove from the heat, garnish with thyme, and serve immediately. Serves 4


Dizzy Dust

----------


## Grey

Don't have a grill or a BGE but perhaps the oven would suffice.  I know, I know, not as good but a decent approximation maybe.

----------


## JEK

On the plank it should. The water in the plank creates a unique cooking  method.

----------


## andynap

> Don't have a grill or a BGE but perhaps the oven would suffice.  I know, I know, not as good but a decent approximation maybe.




Don't do plank anything in your oven - too much smoke

----------


## JEK

No smoke if you soak in for the hour. Even on the grill it doesn't char at all.

----------


## MIke R

yeah planking is good...I dont do it...but I ve had it that way and its good

you cant do it indoors

----------


## andynap

> No smoke if you soak in for the hour. Even on the grill it doesn't char at all.




You have to soak it regardless but it will smoke in the oven

----------


## JEK

So what. Lot's of stuff smokes in an oven. It's hot in there :)

----------


## Grey

If I skip the plank does it ruin the recipe?

----------


## JEK

It just isn't the same taste and moistness. I've used the plank in the oven and the smoke alarm sat in repose. Google a few recipes for planked salmon and you'll see lots use the plank in the oven. Don't listen to the boys.

----------


## andynap

It's meant to smoke otherwise what's the use??

----------


## MIke R

> If I skip the plank does it ruin the recipe?



depends...if you dont get fresh salmon, throw the fish out and eat the plank...it will be a better deal...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Grey
> 
> If I skip the plank does it ruin the recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> depends...if you dont get fresh salmon, throw the fish out and eat the plank...it will be a better deal...




You have to soak the plank first

----------


## Grey

> Originally Posted by Grey
> 
> If I skip the plank does it ruin the recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> depends...if you dont get fresh salmon, throw the fish out and eat the plank...it will be a better deal...



Yum....delicious plank! That's maybe for another thread.

----------


## JEK

Somehow I think you can find fresh salmon in NYC. Trust me.

----------


## MIke R

especially when they make their run up the East River to spawn....LOL


yummmmmmmy.......a fish with a half life!!!

----------


## Grey

Yes, our salmon is fresh.  Probably not as fresh as the fish MikeR is used to but we make do with what is available.  My husband, who has fished for salmon in Alaska, seems to think it is good.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its pretty easy getting fresh salmon...its big business.....east coast and west coast both have it in their waters too which helps...

simply give it the smell test, then press your finger into the meat and it should bounce back..

and of course no farmed fish under any circumstances...leave that for the cat

----------


## MotherOcean

This is delicious. My chef has made this many times!

----------

